# Ankle Pains



## Tam N (May 18, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has been experiencing this while driving long hours. Any solutions or anything I can do to lessen the pain? Been averaging 55+ hours the past 3 weeks.


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

I get butt pains for sitting on my azz too long.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

You'll also get knee pains. It'll be mostly your right knee. Sorry for the bad news but it comes from too much driving.

Everybody needs to get out of the car for five minutes or so EVERY hour and stretch, and walk. Otherwise the back pain, butt pain, knee pain and all will screw you bad for the rest of your lives.

Also every driver needs to invest in ObusForme seat and back cushions. And have your back pockets empty. Most butt pains are caused from wallets, etc in your back pockets.

The best way to drive Uber is 6or7am - 10am. Take a break for a few hours. Go to the gym. Then get back on the road 4pm - 8pm. Do that during the weekdays or Mon-Th. Take Friday off till about 4pm. Get the evening rush to about 12pm. Do the same on Saturdays also.

Don't forget to hydrate yourselves and find food (veggies, fruits, spices) that are good for inflammation. Juice 'em up and drink it everyday.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I usually get back pains but they haven't been around for awhile.

The drugs the dr. Has me on Kilz pain.

I can only eat soft food and I can't have any potato chips peanuts or popcorn for 6 to 8 weeks.

There went my entire diet


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Try wearing flip flops to Uber. I wear them when I Uber X/XL and in between ride request for UberSUV.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

I had ankle pains two, (not to mention lower back and knee), 3 things you can try are

1 Shoes with more ankle support (shoes that come up over ankle, like hiking boots/more solid shoes

2 Sit down with your legs folded under you, feet under your butt for 30 seconds to a minute

3 ankle rotations when lying down

4 every hour or so make sure to get out of your car and walk around a bit. when I was waiting for pings I would walk around my car

5 Another good stretch for ankles is sit down with feet straight in front of you and bend forward and try to grab your toes, hold for at least 1 minute

good luck!


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

I went through a really rough break-in. For my legs and feet. 
I drive a five speed manual transmission. So it was a little irritating.
I have it down to - no more than three days on before I take one day off . I also find the money runs a lil better that way, too.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Most of my pain was in my behind and lower back. Probably need to take more breaks, get out, and walk around a bit every hour or so.


----------



## Tam N (May 18, 2016)

Santa said:


> You'll also get knee pains. It'll be mostly your right knee. Sorry for the bad news but it comes from too much driving.
> 
> Everybody needs to get out of the car for five minutes or so EVERY hour and stretch, and walk. Otherwise the back pain, butt pain, knee pain and all will screw you bad for the rest of your lives.
> 
> ...


I have to find a convenient way to access the gym in the LA area. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

William1964 said:


> I usually get back pains but they haven't been around for awhile.
> 
> The drugs the dr. Has me on Kilz pain.
> 
> ...


Eat bananas and other fibery fruit and food daily. It will soften the stool. And start weekly massages once or twice a week. They are very beneficial and will help you with the back pain.

It's also a good idea to start doing some mild back exercises like laying on your tummy and lifting your head, and hands and legs. Arching your back.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I found taking my wallet out of my pocket helps with butt/lower back pains while driving.

Recently, my left wrist started hurting... But that could be related to anything else I do in a given day, as I am a left handed freak...


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Welcome t o the world of driving for pay it will get worse the longer you do it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I wear bo


uberlift said:


> I had ankle pains two, (not to mention lower back and knee), 3 things you can try are
> 
> 1 Shoes with more ankle support (shoes that come up over ankle, like hiking boots/more solid shoes
> 
> ...


I wear boots.
Never had ankle pains ever
I do extended shifts.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

uberlift said:


> I had ankle pains two, (not to mention lower back and knee), 3 things you can try are
> 
> 1 Shoes with more ankle support (shoes that come up over ankle, like hiking boots/more solid shoes
> 
> ...


Follow UberLyft's advice & you're good to go, especially about wearing firm soled shoes! Your right foot gets bent unnaturally on the gas pedal, so by wearing a stiff soled shoe you relieve the pulling on tendons & ligaments. That pulling can cause leg, back, & neck pain.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

volksie said:


> Follow UberLyft's advice & you're good to go, especially about wearing firm soled shoes! Your right foot gets bent unnaturally on the gas pedal, so by wearing a stiff soled shoe you relieve the pulling on tendons & ligaments. That pulling can cause leg, back, & neck pain.


I had one morning coming back home,had to use left foot on accelerator.entire leg hurt.
But not the ankle.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Tam N said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been experiencing this while driving long hours. Any solutions or anything I can do to lessen the pain? Been averaging 55+ hours the past 3 weeks.


Put an ice coldpack on them for 20 minutes, to keep swelling down.

Now, listen up, this could be serious....

First off, the guys complaining about butt pains and such, that's one thing, but here
we're probably talking about tendons and this is far more serious.

Rest your ankles. You'll wind up with tendonitis if you don't allow your ankles to recuperate, if you go passed the pain and not allow your ankles to heal, which, if you get tendonitis, it could take up to a year to heal.

It happened to me as a musician, I couldn't practice my guitar and piano for over a year, 'cause I ignored pains.

It's the pedalling that 's causing it. Take a few days off, and any time you start feeling pain.
Trust me on this. It was a long road back to recovery for me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I had this problem a couple weeks ago. Started in my right ankle and knee and left wrist.

I had some Naproxen a doctor had given me a while back for muscle inflammation in my lower back. Took one pill and all pain went away completely.


----------

